# depuis (FR)



## Setwale_Charm

Ahoj!!
Which preposition would you use in Czech to translate the French 'depuis' in a sentence with an adverbial of time: J'habite ici depuis 4 ans. 
Je travaille a Prague depuis 1978.


----------



## Jana337

Bydlím tady (už) 4 roky.
Pracuji v Praze (už) od roku 1978.

"Už" is used when you want to stress that it has been a long time.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Is there an equivalent of the Russian "в течение"- something like "in the course of" - I have been working here (in the course of) 4 years?


----------



## dablyk

Setwale_Charm said:


> Is there an equivalent of the Russian "в течение"- something like "in the course of" - I have been working here (in the course of) 4 years?



Isn't it ("в течение") more used like during? During the summer ... up to three days, by day and so on?  

In that case the "в течение" has several Czech equivalents, and it depends what you would like to express.

f.ex. Balík obdržíte do třech dnů. Během léta ... přes den  etc.


----------

